# how do I dump my fresh water



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a 2004 registered globetrotter advantage and want to empty just the freshwater tank 

I have looked in the tank and can see a large T shaped handle which is folded flat against the floor of the tank and I'm not sure if that is a dump valve

I have a manual but it's for dethleffs MH and caravans and just says "open all outlet valves" but I think it's assumed you want to empty the heating system as well ready for winter storage

Any help appreciated


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

hi i had the same thing on my globecar you pull the handle up and it comes out of the drain pipe just like a bath plug type off thing but expands as you fold the handle down.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

boater said:


> hi i had the same thing on my globecar you pull the handle up and it comes out of the drain pipe just like a bath plug type off thing but expands as you fold the handle down.


Very much like those wine bottle stoppers.

Colin


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks chaps hopefully it goes out under the MH not on the floor


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Alternatively use a tap. Ours is the same have just reminded Drew about draining it down although we will be using it to go to London shortly. Hooray!!


Greenie


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

by tap do you mean run the sink? I think that might take some time as the fresh tank is 3/4 full 8O


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

ok next question. How do I clean the inside of the tank? It feels a little bit slimey so I'm reluctant to let anyone drink from it.

we are away this weekend so I need to clean it tomorrow night. Thanks for reading


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you tried a 12 inch metal drill through the side of the body until you get to the water tank?

Jiggle it about on high speed and it should eventuaally empty OK. Use a bit of blue tack to block the hole up afterwards.




(I am also avaialble for gyneacological advice and amateur dental work Tuesday, Wednesday and Saturdays, weather permitting)


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

is there a "no thanks" button? :lol:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

decided to use steradent in the tank. Half fill it with some tabs in for the hour drive into the Peak District then a couple of flushes while on site

We have a 25 ltr and a 10 ltr water carrier we can use for a while until we get the pipes clean 

Anyone want to talk me out of this plan as I'm a newbie to MH'ing?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

For all things relating to tank cleaning, I follow the advice of Zappy61 (Graham).

Link to Zappys blog.

Works for me  .

Regards,
John


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Alternatively use Milton sterilising fluid!


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Just read zappys blog and ordered some tablets and a test kit. :wink:


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

just read the blog and will order tablets asap. Thanks to all who replied


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Commuter...

not sure if you know but draing the fresh water tank will still leave water in the heater and pipes , which if it freezes will crack and cost a lot to fix....

So where the truma boiler is you will find a auto dump lift button RED, just pull this up and open the cold and hot taps in bathroom and kitchen inc the shower with hose lifted to its highest point. THen when water has finished running out unde the van just pull the water tank handle to remove any left inside the tank.

For over winter I leave the tank drain open and heater to to allow ventalation , before use just close.

BUT close all taps after draining to prevent flooding..


We use milton every spring or when it gets slimmy.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tramp said:


> We use milton every spring or when it gets slimmy.


So do we, but not in the Truma boiler (corrosive). For that we use a white vinegar solution, which descales as well as sterilises. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks Tramp. The object was to clean the tank for us to use the MH over the weekend and to get it ready for a trip to Germany next weekend

We dropped half a pack of steradent tablets in the tank and half filled it with fresh water on Friday night and drove for 45mins to site in the peak district and dumped the water on saturday morning then rinsed and filled with fresh again.

We only used the water in the tank for washing hands/flushing toliets and used a 10ltr carrier for drinking

After next week the MH will be laid up for the winter and everything will be emptied

If I read the Truma instructions correctly the red dump valve will operate automatically if the temp falls below 4c and the heating is not turned on although this is operated from the leisure batteries so will drain the battery over the winter


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

According to my manual it's for Dethleffs Globecar all taps should be left open after draining the water system down.
But they don't tell you that you have to remove the pump fuse or put an inline switch to prevent the pump working .!
Mike


----------



## neverlookback (Aug 3, 2011)

*Sterilise fresh water tanks*

Miltons advice was 15mil to 5 litres for 24 hour then flush making sure you run all the taps then 2.5 ml every 5 litres for drinking


----------



## xploreit (Jun 27, 2007)

I can highly recommend this:Truma Designed specifically for Motorhomes.
When draining down, don't forget to run your pump until it's dry, to prevent that freezing too.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is an old thread but may I add a warning; the fresh water release device (inside my Advantage T6571) has to have a handle lifted to remove the 'cork'. This worked fine for me except when later locking it, the plastic insides snapped in half. It goes without saying that we were 24 hours short of overseas travel. Pullingers in Halstead saved the day by having one in stock. I now wonder why a simple cork stopper would not do.
Alan


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

To be honest we only use the water in the fresh water tank for washing and washing-up. For drinking and cooking we always use bottled water.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

You can buy sterilising tabs or fluid designed for the job from any caravan shop.


----------

